# Red Belly Questions



## Raytee510 (Dec 1, 2003)

Almost a full tank shotClose up of suspected pairAnother shotOkay, a few questions.....

I have read the threads on signs of breeding. I have a 125g with 13 reds (sizes ranging from 5"-7"). I have two larger males, at least I think they are males, that have shown all the signs of breeding for about three days now. Turning darker, shifting the sand, running off other reds,and rubbing against what I think are their female counterparts.

Do I have too many reds in the tank? If they are breeding, how long till I have eggs? The room that the tank is in, has a high volume of traffic, video game, other tanks, computer....is there too much traffic?


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

First ... welcome.

I'm surprised that no one has responded to your post?

Okay ... if the bulk of the p's are in the upper range of size, then in a 125 there are way too many for them to feel comfortable to spawn, but you never know. I had 15 in my 125 in that range years ago, and ran into the same thing that you are running into. They would should all the signs, but no eggs. If you intent or want a spawn, then I would suggest that you thin out the tank or perhaps split the shoal in half. Try to islote the 2 pairs and leave in the main tank with may 2 or 3 others.

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Raytee510 (Dec 1, 2003)

Thanks Tweaked!!!!

I took your advice and removed the six smallest Reds. Hopefully I did not break up the pair or disrupt the mating process. I will update if something happens!!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I would have to agree, I think you have too many fish for them to breed, perhaps if you set up another tank and seperate some off for breeding.


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Yea i think your tan is alil over crowded. I dont think they are optimal breeding conditions, But you never know if could happen. If you want to try and breed i would set up another tank with only a few reds in it. 
Good luck


----------



## 360 (Dec 3, 2003)

Wow dude, I'd definately have to say that 13 5-7" Reds are tooooo much for a 125g tank. Piranhas tend to be very territorial, and LOVE their space. A good number of piranhas for that size tank would be 5-6 Ps.

Breeding piranha is more pure luck than the "right" conditions. However, from experience, I've noticed more frequent and bigger water changes seem to have a big effect on the success of breeding piranhas. The rainy season in the amazon is the time when most fish spawn. The more frequent water changes simulate the rainy season, probably getting the piranhas into breeding condition.

One of the signs of piranha in breeding condition is that they lose all their color and turn almost completely black. You may notice 2 of them starting to guard a certain spot in the tank, while chasing off other piranha that come to close.

Anyhoo, that's just my $0.02. You gots too many Reds in that tank for them to want to spawn, imho. Hope this helped. Good luck man. CIAO.


----------



## drewbee (Aug 27, 2003)

I am no expert but I have a 125 with 8 RBP's and i am being told that is too many for them to live comfortably... so I would guess that that would definatly be too many for them to spawn......


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

13 Red's in a 125 is fine. W/ red's the more the better. 5 or 6 red's in a 125 is a waste and more aggression w/ that many red's. I have 10 in my 125 and there's hardly any aggression or fights always shoaling great to watch. 8 is also a good # of red's in a 125. I say 7 or more Red's is better than 4-6.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Sorry for the late response.....

Im with TheLastDon on this one. More reds the better, however with that comes overfiltration.

Ive got 3 spawning reds in a mixed shoal of 15 ternetzi/reds. They breed occassionaly but when they do its difficult to syphon the eggs. The shoal gets spooked and the eggs scatter. Its best to leave them alone when they show signs of breeding. Removing could postpone the prespawnning ritual.

13 is ok. When syphoning the eggs looks like you might suck up some sand with them. :smile:


----------

